# Indian Lake BFL April 28th 2012



## ouanlgler18 (May 4, 2010)

I'm in need of a co angler to sign up with for the Indian lake BFL event this year, and this will guarantee us a spot in the tourney. Any takers?


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

I will link with you. PM sent


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone else looking for a Co Angler to pair up with? Looking for a boater to link with for this event and others.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump. Still looking for a boater.


----------



## Maisch4077 (Apr 5, 2012)

Im going to be fishing as a boater and will sign up online tomorrow, Friday, so shoot me a pm with your name and FLW number and I link up with you.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

If anyone is looking for a boater link I have a spot open. Had some unforseen circumstances come up and I don't need to make the trip..but I don't want to leave my link high and dry. Shoot me a PM if interested.

Thanks-

Jake

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------

